# Rain, rain, go away....



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Including these crazy winds! 

I'm coming down with a bad case of cabin fever! 

If this keeps up, I'm gonna grab my rain gear and pull off an Eli.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Agreed 100%


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

It at least has the pond in my back yard at full capacity. I think I'll drive over to the lake and catch a couple of bream and maybe a bowfin to toss in it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

its clearin' up......


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

We need that rain down here BAD! I was in the Keys last week and it rained the whole way driving through Florida.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Winds have finally laid down here! Scored a nice poon yesterday afternoon on the third cast at a small string of NBers. Then went and caught 2 bones on fly. Polling myself. Sorry for rubbing it in.








Best regards Ted, 
Capt. Eli


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I put my hose on my boat engine and it started raining. That was a week ago. The hose is still there haven't started it yet. I have a rain gauge and looks like 4" . Still raining,
like someone said, I'm going to a lake and fly fish for grass carp or any thing that will bite. I have a rain suit


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Maybe you should tie up some flies


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I did the Gore-Tex fishing trip two weeks ago and fished all day in the heavy rain. Caught a ton of trout, mackerel, jacks, weakfish, and of course catfish. 
Went through 6+ dozen shrimp and a few livies in about 3 hours. 
Could have gone through more but I played with some plastics too. 
Great day on the water, but my bilge pump ran like crazy. The first time it came on, it scared the crap outta me. At least I know it works well. 

I'm ready to do it again


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

...close to 5" in Wilmington, NC on Sunday alone, followed up by rain every day since ( albeit, not as heavy ). I'm 'bout to kick the dog, yell at the wife, and move to Hawaii. Oh, wait....


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> I put my hose on my boat engine and it started raining. That was a week ago. The hose is still there haven't started it yet. I have a rain gauge and looks like 4" . Still raining,
> like someone said, I'm going to a lake and fly fish for grass carp or any thing that will bite. I have a rain suit


Had some sun this afternoon but storms are coming. So I went out and cranked my Suzuki, let it run for awhile then put the cover back on.
now it's dark, thunder and rain is starting.
On another note, I received a new racing bike for my birthday and haven't been able to ride it. Those skinny tires don't do well in rain


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

And it's raining again.... Probably had 20 inches in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

anytide said:


> its clearin' up......


clear up to your ass.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> Had some sun this afternoon but storms are coming. So I went out and cranked my Suzuki, let it run for awhile then put the cover back on.
> now it's dark, thunder and rain is starting.
> On another note, I received a new racing bike for my birthday and haven't been able to ride it. Those skinny tires don't do well in rain


Oh, those skinny tires will be just fine. The secret is to stay off of the painted lines. 
Ask me how I know. .


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Mike C said:


> Oh, those skinny tires will be just fine. The secret is to stay off of the painted lines.
> Ask me how I know. .


Thanks, yea I know too.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Going for my swim workout this afternoon, but the pool was closed due thunderstorms. I'll try in the morning.


----------



## CedarCreek (Nov 23, 2012)

It’s been horrible up here in northern Virginia too. So much freshwater that the Chesapeake charters are trolling up blue cats!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I just checked a creek that held lots and lots of tarpon 3 weeks ago (they would eat in the morning from 6am up until 2pm and then again from 6pm overnight) and today....Tanic water, no bait around, and of course the tarpon are gone. I checked the mouth of the creek, some bait but no tarpon. I guess it's time to go to the beach


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Current Conditions South Texas- Rain... pl..please.*
102.5 °F and rising.
Feels Like 111.5 °F 
We are bone dry and it feels like I am sitting in a "sous vide" tub tenderizing.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

We got almost two inches overnight Sunday night...now it's back in the mid 90's and 90% humidity.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tx_Whipray said:


> We got almost two inches overnight Sunday night...now it's back in the mid 90's and 90% humidity.


Not a single drop here - my tomatoes are po'd.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Sun for 2 days. I don't know what to do


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

We're back in the rain again!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My tomatoes are going wild. Hope I can keep the chipmuncks from eating them.
I got a new trap. Maybe I can make a coat of I catch enough


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

chipmunck stew with tomatoes.


----------

